# any reps free to help 8th sept charity event?



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

see Matt b's pleae for help in off topic and my follow on in mk1&2 sections plus now in events section for peeps to say aiiiiiiiiii can help out guys and attend.

we need a rep or a member of admin to jump in and organise this event if poss? anyone


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Bump............any reps available to help out?


----------

